# Favourite Moments In Movies



## Vaz (Oct 10, 2015)

After re-watching a few favourites of mine, just thought It would be fun to start a thread where we can share and discuss some of our all time movie moments, those moments that stay with you even years after watching the movie 


So I'll start and nominate Jurassic Park as one of my favourites, My favourite scene is when the game warden (Bob Peck) is hunting the Velociraptor and he lays his hat down, aims his gun at a Raptor in the clearing only for another Raptor to emerge from a bush inches away at which point Peck turns towards her and says.

"Clever Girl."

such a fantastic and memorable scene! So what are some of your favourite moments?


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 10, 2015)

"I am no man" - Eowyn in Lord of the Rings:The Return of the King ...

but also the speech by Theoden just before they charge Sauron's army. Stirs the blood!


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 10, 2015)

Pep talk moment - JJ Abrahms Star Trek.
Pike says to Kirk,  " your father was captain of a Starship for 12 minutes. He saved 800 lives, including your mother's and yours. I dare you to do better."

Romantic moment - Lost in Translation.
Bill Murray runs up to Scarlett Johansson
at the end before he leaves. He whispers something that even the writers don't know about as it was left to Bill.

Scariest moment - Exorcist.
When 'help me' appears on her stomach!!!!!

Funniest moment - 80's film The Money Pit.
I don't know anyone who has seen this but the whole film is hilarious. The funniest part is when Tom Hanks lands in a bath and roller coasters through the house causing destruction.

Goosebumps moment - Hunger Games, Catching Fire.
When arms are raised in a three finger salute to defy the Capitol and to start a revolution.

Flirting moment- Casino Royale.
Vesper arrives on the train flings her bag down, sits opposite Bond and announces "I'm the money." A wonderful conversation then ensues.

Breathtaking moment - Blade Runner.
When you see the amazing views on the planet. Wow!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 10, 2015)

I like the lighting of thr beacons in LOTR, and Pippin's song.

In Empire Strikes Back I like all the Cloud city stuff, especially Han and Leia.

I love Shawshank Redemption, especially the end. And I also love the opening scene (not the prologue-y bit) of Guardians of the Galaxy, and the big where the Novacore's ship defence is linked.

Oh and 'attack ships off the shoulder of Orion' in Bladerunner.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 10, 2015)

Lots of bits in Lord of the Rings, including the March of the Ents and when Gandalf rides out to aid the Gondor men. And Theoden's resigned face when he sees the Witch King flying at him.

Some of my favorite moments involve awesome camera techniques and direction and I'm a real fan of continuous shots. I love the scene in Warrior King when Tony Jaa is making his way up some massive stairs fighting many, many people and it's all one shot. Mr Blonde walking out of the warehouse, to his car and then back in Reservoir Dogs.

The opening scene of Inglorious Bastards, holy heck.

The fight between Wesley and Inigo in The Princess Bride.

When Samara pops out of the tv in The Ring.

The ending to Some Like It Hot, such a brilliant line. Also any time Tony Curtis talks when pretending to be the Captain guy.

"NOW a warning?" Meryl Streep in Death Becomes Her, I just love that line.

The scene in Poltergeist when the mother turns around and the chairs are all stacked on the table.

There will be many more that have currently slipped my mind!


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 10, 2015)

The scene on the crest of the road in _Close Encounters of the Third Kind_ when the UFOs first appear in earnest, when Barry is standing in the road.

The voiceover at the end of _Session 9_: 'And where do you live, Simon?'; 'I live in the weak, and the wounded...'

The Battle of Coruscant at the beginning of _ROTS_

Queen Amidala's lines in Theed Palace at the beginning of _TPM_, in particular; 'Beware, Viceroy, the Federation has gone too far this time,' and 'I will not condone a course of action that will lead us to war,'

When the bone thrown in the air changes to the spacecraft in _2001: A Space Odyssey_

When you first see Mr Babadook in _The Babadook_

Margot Channing's (Bette Davis) party in _All About Eve_

The T-Rex and raptor scrap at the end of _Jurassic Park_, culminating in the roar as the 'When Dinosaurs Ruled The Earth' banner falls.

The finale to _The Mist_

The last scene of _The Blair Witch Project_

The footsteps in talc in _Paranormal Activity_
The panning camera fixed to the rotary fan scene in _Paranormal Activity 3_ where the sheet sneaks up.

The Diva Plavalaguna performance in _The Fifth Element_

When the Icarus arrives in Mercury's orbit in _Sunshine_

The low-camera angle on Danny Torrance's go-kart when he's peddling round the Overlook and the noises of the wheels change from carpet and wood in _The Shining_

The sacrifice at the end of _The Wicker Man_ (the original)

The opening music and camerawork introduces the township of Eastwick in _The Witches of Eastwick_

The scene on the railway tracks at the end of _The Night of the Demon_

When Whoopi Goldberg plays _Close To You_ at the end of _Boys on the Side_ and the camera pans around the room.

Angela Bassett's rant in _Waiting to Exhale_

The lead up to the reveal at the end of _Don't Look Now_

I suppose I should stop.

pH


----------



## reiver33 (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm sorry, Dave, but I can't do that


----------



## Droflet (Oct 11, 2015)

"Monsters from the id." Forbidden Planet. 

"By telling him this, aren't we changing the timeline?" McCoy. 
"How do we know he didn't invent the bloody thing?" Scotty. Star Trek 4 The Voyage Home. 

"Hey really, what if he can read our minds."
"Then he's going to be real mad by the time he gets to me." Lead up to the final battle. The Thing from another world.

"And just like that; he's gone." Final line from the Usual Suspects.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 11, 2015)

*1.* "I'll have what she's having." - The middle aged lady sitting one table over from Sally Albright (Meg Ryan) after Sally simulates an orgasm at Katz deli in WHEN HARRY MET SALLY.

*2.* "We are not things" - The Splendid Angharad in MAX MAD: FURY ROAD.

*3.* Indiana Jones (Harrison Ford) running like a bat out of hell as the giant stone ball rumbles after him... then later screaming "I HATE SNAKES!" at the getaway pilot's pet snake Reggie slithering up his lap in the plane.

*4.* The opening scene of BREAKFAST AT TIFFANY'S when Audrey Hepburn is having a croissant and coffee while window shopping in front of Tiffany's in a verge-of-waking New York City at dawn.

*5.* The scene where Morpheus explains to Neo (and shows him) what's happened to the world in THE MATRIX.

*6.* "Oh yeah - and don't drive on the railroad tracks" - Phil the weatherman in GROUNDHOG DAY while driving himself and two drunken louts on the Punxatawny railroad track when he realises that he can't die thanks to being stuck in the time loop.

*7.* "My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die." - THE PRINCESS BRIDE.

*8. *The scene where Barbara and Adam Maitland first visit the Afterlife to get help and they sit together with all the other ghosts who all look exactly how they did when they died.

*9.* The ending of THE SIXTH SENSE when we realise that Bruce Willis's character is dead. Gruesomely so. I watched in a cinema in Los Angeles the summer it came out and the entire audience jumped and shrieked!

*10.* "I couldn't help it..." - Ray Stantz just before the gigantic Mr Staypuffed Marshmallow Man stomped into view in GHOSTBUSTERS.

*11.* "I collect spores, molds, and fungus" - Egon Spengler to Janine in GHOSTBUSTERS. Gawd, I miss Harold Ramis.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 11, 2015)

Venusian Broon said:


> "I am no man" - Eowyn in Lord of the Rings:The Return of the King ...
> 
> but also the speech by Theoden just before they charge Sauron's army. Stirs the blood!



I thought that was a speech by Aragorn?


----------



## Droflet (Oct 11, 2015)

“You keep using that word, I do not think it means what you think it means.” Inigo Montoya to Vizzini. The Princess Bride. Ha, we could start a new thread on how many great lines came out of that movie.  

"If you ladies leave my island, if you survive recruit training, you will be a weapon. You will be a minister of death praying for war. But until that day you are pukes. You are the lowest form of life on Earth. You are not even human f*cking beings. You are nothing but unorganized grabastic pieces of amphibian sh*t! Because I am hard, you will not like me. But the more you hate me, the more you will learn. I am hard but I am fair. There is no racial bigotry here. I do not look down on n*ggers, k*kes, w*ps or grea*ers. Here you are all equally worthless. And my orders are to weed out all non-hackers who do not pack the gear to serve in my beloved Corps. Do you maggots understand that?" Sgt Hartman. Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 11, 2015)

Droflet said:


> “You keep using that word, I do not think it means what you think it means.” Inigo Montoya to Vizzini. The Princess Bride. Ha, we could start a new thread on how many great lines came out of that movie.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHHAA!


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 11, 2015)

The Bluestocking said:


> I thought that was a speech by Aragorn?



Aragorn is with his ghostie army at the time, this is the 'Braveheart' speech that Theoden gives when the riders of Rohan arrive at Minas Tirith.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 11, 2015)

“Gentlemen, you can't fight in here! This is the War Room!” Peter Sellers. Dr Strangelove. 

"Hey, don't knock m***********. It's sex with someone I love." Woody Allen. Annie Hall. 

"I am Groot." Vin Diesel. Guardians of the Galaxy.

"I'm as mad as hell, and I'm not gonna to take this anymore!" Peter Finch. Network.

"In Switzerland they had brotherly love – and 500 years of democracy and peace, and what did that produce? The cuckoo clock." Orson Welles. The Third Man. 

"You're gonna need a bigger boat." Roy Scheider. Jaws. 

"You're not an a**hole, Mark. You're just trying so hard to be." The Social Network.

"Now let me correct you on a couple of things, OK? Aristotle was not Belgian. The central message of Buddhism is not "Every man for himself." And the London Underground is not a political movement. Those are all mistakes, Otto. I looked them up." Jamie Lee Curtis. A Fish Called Wanda.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 11, 2015)

I wasn't going to because everyone knows it. But what the heck. It's magic. 

"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate. All those moments will be lost in time... like tears in rain... Time to die."


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 11, 2015)

Shivers down spine.


----------



## Vince W (Oct 11, 2015)

'I say we take off and nuke the site from orbit... It's the only way to be sure.'

'I have been, and always shall be, your friend.'

'Wait a minute. Wait a minute, Doc. Ah... Are you telling me that you built a time machine... out of a DeLorean?'


----------



## Starbeast (Oct 11, 2015)

"As long as humans can think, we'll have our problems." - _Plan 9 From Outer Space_

"For Frodo." - _Lord of the Rings: Return of the King_

"You lost today kid, but that doesn't mean you have to like it." - _Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade_


----------



## Vaz (Oct 11, 2015)

Ensign Shah said:


> Bill Murray runs up to Scarlett Johansson
> at the end before he leaves. He whispers something that even the writers don't know about as it was left to Bill.



By looking around the internet I actually discovered what he whispered. Although I wouldn't recommend finding out, kind of steals the magic away from such a good ending.




Droflet said:


> "And just like that; he's gone." Final line from the Usual Suspects.



Absolutely love this film, even when you re-watch knowing what's going on its still fantastic


----------



## Vaz (Oct 11, 2015)

The awesome direction and camerawork in the first Alien, The amazing scene where we first encounter the Space Jockey in the abandoned spacecraft


----------



## reiver33 (Oct 11, 2015)

Let there be light 

(Dark Star)


----------



## Rodders (Oct 12, 2015)

"Finger lickin' good" scene from Near Dark. 

"You gotta be f...... Kidding" John Carpenter's The Thing? 

"Show me" from Christine. 

Hudson gets it together in Aliens.

The Twin Suns scene in A New Hope. (I hate calling it that.)

The entire Luke vs Vader light sabre duel and the Falcons escape in The Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Oct 12, 2015)

The St. Crispin's Day speech in Kenneth Branagh's *Henry V*.

The not-St. Crispin's Day speech in *Independence Day*.

The scene where the "little guys" are fixing the tile floor in **batteries not included*.

The "I believe" scene in *Bull Durham*.

The part where Casanova realizes he's in love with Bellino and declares his love in David Tennant's *Casanova*.

The bit about the aerodynamic desk set in *Dead Poet's Society*.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 12, 2015)

"You finally really did it. You maniacs! You blew it up! God damn you! God damn you all to hell!" <_sound of surf on beach> _
_- _Planet of the Apes


----------



## Droflet (Oct 12, 2015)

How could I forget this one:

"Yeah, well, the Dude abides." Jeff Bridges. The Big Lebowski.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 12, 2015)

Droflet said:


> How could I forget this one:
> 
> "Yeah, well, the Dude abides." Jeff Bridges. The Big Lebowski.


One for @soulsinging


----------



## REBerg (Oct 12, 2015)

"Ah, Juicy Fruit." Will Sampson, _One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_

"You're gonna need a bigger boat." Roy Scheider, _Jaws
_
"Have fun storming the castle." Billy Crystal,_ The Princess Bride_


----------



## soulsinging (Oct 12, 2015)

Perhaps my favorite is in Serenity after a key crew member is abruptly killed and another asks "wait, where's ***?" Zoe's response get me every time: "he ain't comin."

Susan Sarandon's sermon on the church of baseball at the start of Bull Durham.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 12, 2015)

The moment in _The Producers (_1968 version) when the musical starts its first night, and the you get a cut back to the audience, who are to a man and women open mouthed with astonishment.

_Star wars_ - little space ship flies over head into the distance then the chasing star destroyer flies in after it...


----------



## Vince W (Oct 12, 2015)

So many great moments in Big Trouble in Little China.

'When some wild-eyed, eight-foot-tall maniac grabs your neck, taps the back of your favorite head up against the barroom wall, and he looks you crooked in the eye and he asks you if ya paid your dues, you just stare that big sucker right back in the eye, and you remember what ol' Jack Burton always says at a time like that: "Have ya paid your dues, Jack?" "Yessir, the check is in the mail."'

Jack Burton: You know what ol' Jack Burton always says at a time like this? 
Thunder: Who? 
Jack Burton: Jack Burton. *Me*!

I could go on and on...


----------



## Vaz (Oct 12, 2015)

The shocking and saddening ending of Roman Polanski's Chinatown as Jack Nicholson is being led away after the shooting.

"Forget it, Jake. It's Chinatown"


----------



## SilentRoamer (Oct 12, 2015)

Purely for the aesthetics I have to say the Pentagon scene in *X Men: Days of Future Past*. _"If I could put time in a bottle"._ The whole scene serves no real purpose other than to be beautiful. That version of Quicksilver is so much better.


----------



## Vaz (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes that scene is incredible, perfect song choice as well. So good!


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 12, 2015)

<_VB cracks his knuckles_>

_Aliens_. A movie I quite like...

Hudson: Hey Vasquez, have you ever been mistaken for a man?
Vasquez: No. Have you?

#

Ripley: Hudson! This little girl survived longer than that with no weapons and no training.
[to Newt]
Ripley: Right?
[Newt apes a salute]
Hudson: Why don't you put her in charge?

#

Ripley: You know, Burke, I don't know which species is worse. You don't see them ****ing each other over for a goddamn percentage.

#

Hudson: That's it, man. Game over, man. Game over! What the f*ck are we supposed to now, huh, what are we gonna do?
Burke: Maybe we can build a fire, sing a couple of songs, huh? Why don't we try that?
Newt: We'd better get back 'cuz it'll be dark soon, and they mostly come at night. Mostly.

#

Ripley: They cut the power.
Hudson: What do you mean, "_They_ cut the power"? How could they cut the power, man? They're animals!

#

Ripley: Did IQs just drop sharply while I was away?

#

Bishop: I'll go. I mean, I'm the only one qualified to remote-pilot the ship anyway.
Hudson: Yeah right, man, Bishop should go.
[Vasquez looks at Hudson with disgust]
Hudson: Good idea!
Bishop: Believe me, I'd prefer not to. I may be synthetic, but I'm not stupid.

#

Ripley: I say we take off and nuke the entire site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.

#

Frost: Hot as hell in here.
Hudson: Yeah man, but it's a dry heat!

#

Ripley: These people are here to protect you. They're soldiers.
Newt: It won't make any difference.

#

Ripley: [referring to the doll] Look, no bad dreams there.
Newt: Ripley, she doesn't have bad dreams because she's just a piece of plastic.

#

[after making a plan to weld the doors shut and put the sentry units]
Hicks: Outstanding. Now all we need is a deck of cards.

#

Ferro: [as dropship enters atmosphere] We're in the pipe, five by five.

#

[Ripley slaps away the tray of food Bishop offers her]
Frost: I guess she don't like the cornbread, either.

#

[They welded the door shut, and stepped back away from the door]
Vasquez: They're right on us.
Hicks: [Waiting for the Aliens] Remember, short controlled bursts.
Hudson: 9 meters. 7. 6.
Ripley: That can't be; that's inside the room.
Hudson: It's reading right man, look!
Hicks: Then you're not reading _it_ right.
Hudson: 5 meters, man. 4. What the hell?

#

Frost: What do you expect us to use man, harsh language?


----------



## Vaz (Oct 12, 2015)

Venusian Broon said:


> Ferro: [as dropship enters atmosphere] We're in the pipe, five by five.



I love this scene and as it happens so do the cast, they say so on the special editions DVD commentary, no idea why I guess it's just _'cool'  _


----------



## Droflet (Oct 13, 2015)

Ripley: These people are here to protect you. They're soldiers.
Newt: It won't make any difference.

THIS. It doesn't matter how many times I see this classic, this line always puts a shiver down my spine. Although it mainly happens at night. Mainly.  Nice offerings VB.


----------



## dask (Oct 13, 2015)

"This train will stop in Tucumcari." *For A Few Dollars More*


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 13, 2015)

The moment in Spartacus when all the prisoners stand and claim to be Spartacus.

The moment in the Life Of Brian when one of the crucified says _'I'm Brian and so's my wife.'
_


----------



## REBerg (Oct 13, 2015)

The mothership responds






_Close Encounters of the Third Kind_

Gives me goosebumps every time I watch it


----------



## Alex The G and T (Oct 13, 2015)

Every line in _Kelly's Heroes_ regarding "Negative waves."


----------



## REBerg (Oct 14, 2015)

Gotta stop thinking about these. Warning, some PG-13 type profanity included.

"Geez, I crack me up!"






"Are you crazy? The fall will probably kill ya!"


----------



## Droflet (Oct 15, 2015)

Malone to Ness. Describing the corruption in Chicago. "Yeah, this town stinks worse than a whore-house at low tide." Sean Connery. The Untouchables. 

Every so often a line sticks in my head. I sometimes wonder if I could write something this perfect. Hangs head and slinks off.


----------



## Rodders (Oct 15, 2015)

The scene where Grossberger sings from Stir Crazy.

"No tower, why doesnt anyone tell me these things?" Airplane II (Infact, i think this is the funniest scene in any movie.) 

the "I aint got no body" scene from Young Frankenstein. 

"Don't tell me what's nessa, i tell you what's nessa" High Anxiety. (There are many great scenes from this movie.)


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 15, 2015)

Rodders said:


> the "I aint got no body" scene from Young Frankenstein.



The moment that always makes me cry with laughter in that film is when they have reanimated the monster, but locked in a room, and Frankenstein carefully and slowly explains:

Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: Love is the only thing that can save this poor creature, and I am going to convince him that he is loved even at the cost of my own life. No matter what you hear in there, no matter how cruelly I beg you, no matter how terribly I may scream, do not open this door or you will undo everything I have worked for. Do you understand? Do not open this door.

Inga: Yes, Doctor.

Igor: Nice working with ya.

[Dr. Frederick Frankenstein goes into the room with The Monster. The Monster wakes up]

Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: Let me out. Let me out of here. Get me the hell out of here. What's the matter with you people? I was joking! Don't you know a joke when you hear one? HA-HA-HA-HA. Jesus Christ, get me out of here! Open this goddamn door or I'll kick your rotten heads in! Mommy!


----------



## Allegra (Oct 15, 2015)

Masterstroke in every sense. Not a word but spoke volumes.


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 15, 2015)

The watch-chimes finale of *For a Few Dollars More*.

Tuco running through the cemetary in *The Good, the Bad and the Ugly*.

(OK, so big Morricone fan here)

The moment when Chihiro tells dragon-Haku his identity in *Spirited Away*.

The bit where San feeds Ashitaka chewed meat by the lake in *Princess Mononoke.*

(OK, so big Miyazaki fan too)


----------



## Vaz (Oct 15, 2015)

The scene where we first encounter the forest spirit in *Princess Mononoke
*
The ending of *The Prestige* When Hugh Jackman Says to Bale: "The audience knows the truth: the world is simple. It's miserable, solid all the way through. But if you could fool them, even for a second, then you can make them wonder, and then you... then you got to see something really special... you really don't know?... it was... it was the look on their faces..."  

 Gets me right in the feels... Every time


----------



## REBerg (Oct 16, 2015)

_Spaceballs_

Totally unexpected. This cracked me up the first time I saw it. Just thinking of it still makes me smile.






Lots more spoofy moments in this flick. Like Dark Helmet giving the order to take the ship to "ludicrous speed" and over-accelerating to "plaid."


----------



## Alex The G and T (Oct 16, 2015)

Love that bit ^^^.  I always wonder how many people are old enough to get the reference.

The clip:





The whole episode:
http://www.funniermoments.com/watch.php?vid=24eecd1aa


----------



## Droflet (Oct 16, 2015)

A classic. Can we have Duck Dodgers in the 25 (and a half) Century, next? Pleasssssse.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 16, 2015)

Airplane 2

This moment coming up with, good old Bill Shatner, had myself and my dad rolling about the floor laughing till it hurt. (well it really hurt him because he'd just had an operation on his gall bladder and was literally trying to stop himself split the stitches of his operation cut.)


----------



## Alex The G and T (Oct 16, 2015)

Hah!   I just watched Airplane II again just a week or two ago.  ssss.  Brilliant.  ssss.

And the Butch and Sundance cliff jump exclamation became iconic, back in the day when we first saw it in theaters.  Certain friends and I  already had a penchant for hurling ourselves off of high rocks into deep water, just for fun; so the scene and the exclamation held a dear place in our hearts.

Even in my youth, my limit for seemingly suicidal leaps had a limit of about forty feet; which is plenty high enough to elicit the sentiment.

Decades later, I still enjoy a flying leap once in a while; but it seems that fifteen or twenty feet is plenty high enough to satisfy the urge.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 18, 2015)

Okay maybe not the best movie in the franchise but what a line. 

"Walk until your feet bleed ... then keep walking." Silverfox to Stryker. X Men: Origins.


----------



## Delfilm (Nov 4, 2015)

If there was one image that represented how fans connected with Star Wars, it would be the scene where Luke looks out to the twin suns setting over Tatooine. Everyone has had a moment like that - EVERYONE!

Another favourite moment in a film is Up where Russell pokes Mr Fredrikson's face after the storm - "Phew, I thought you were dead!" Genius!


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 21, 2016)

*Conan the Barbarian *1982  Conan running from wolves gets cornered on top of that he knows to be an  ancient Tomb. but the writing in the monument . He falls into the Tomb . It's dark inside, but you cn see in the there  are caved alcoves with what appear to the desiccated corpses of  long dead warriors. Conan finds enough materials to light a fire and notices in the back of the tomb  a large  armored skeletal figure with an  encrusted sword sitting Throne. The figure is a literally giant and could be chief or even a king . Conan  approaches and gazes  an the giant figure in fascination and  no doubt recalls his father tale of the Steel and the Giants who stole it from the Gods . He takes the sword pounds it causing the corrosion to fall off revealing the the steel  sword underneath. The giant without the sword to support him partially topples from his throne. Conan goes out the tomb entrance cuts the chains and prepares to do battle with the wolves . This scenes and sequences is amazing .  One the reason to like this wonderful film.


----------



## Coast (Aug 21, 2016)

I have a terrible memory for movies, but two that stand out recently are:
*Tombstone*: Kurt Russell's Earp takes the stake in the card game at one of the pubs. Him and the no-good cowboy dealer get face to face and the cowboy makes to go for his gun. Earp slaps him a few times and tells him, "Go on, skin it! Skin that smoke wagon and see what happens!"

And *Guardians of the Galaxy*: After trying to convince people to call him by his Outlaw name, Peter Quill runs into Korath (Djimon Hounsou), weapons ready.
*Korath*: Starlord!
*Quill*: Finally.


----------



## reiver33 (Aug 21, 2016)

Star Wars (the original) - Vader is pursuing Luke along the Death Star trench...

"I have you now."

And just for a fleeting moment, the bad guys were gonna win!


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 21, 2016)

Vaz said:


> After re-watching a few favourites of mine, just thought It would be fun to start a thread where we can share and discuss some of our all time movie moments, those moments that stay with you even years after watching the movie
> 
> 
> So I'll start and nominate Jurassic Park as one of my favourites, My favourite scene is when the game warden (Bob Peck) is hunting the Velociraptor and he lays his hat down, aims his gun at a Raptor in the clearing only for another Raptor to emerge from a bush inches away at which point Peck turns towards her and says.
> ...



That scenes in Jurassic park with Raptor and the Hunter is priceless.


----------



## Vaz (Aug 21, 2016)

It is, also the moment where Dr. Grant realises they can open doors!


----------



## VinceK (Aug 21, 2016)

In terms of setting the tone of a movie, I'd have to say the opening scene in Alien. The serenity of the bridge, the normality of the rocking bird and then the grating chatter as the computer awakens, its output reflected in the helmet visor.  Hard to believe that film is thirty-seven years old.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 21, 2016)

The final scene in Silent Running.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 21, 2016)

A few more favourites for me. 

American Werewolf In London. The transformation scene was incredible. 

The final scene in Planet of the Apes. 

I loved the scene in Silent Running where Lowell's preparing his dinner and the camera pulls back to view the three ships. (The music had a lot to do with that, though. 

Blade Runner had so many great scenes, but my favourite without hesitation is the intro. The cityscape, the gas burnoff, Vangelis's music. 

The sentry gun scene in Aliens. So much tension.


----------



## dask (Aug 21, 2016)

"Tell me everything you saw and what you think it means." Grace Kelly, *Rear Window*


----------



## Vaz (Aug 21, 2016)

_Life finds a way speech from Jurassic Park_


----------



## Vaz (Aug 21, 2016)

Tom Hanks last words in _Saving Private Ryan_


----------



## Phyrebrat (Aug 21, 2016)

'Honourable representatives of The Republic, I come to you unde the gravest of circumstances...'

'Not for the Sith...'

'Once more the... And we shall have... peace.'

'Chewie, we're home.' And 'yes it's true...all of it.'

'In the short space of time I've known you, you have demonstrated every loathsome characteristic of the human personality and even discovered a few new ones too; you're physically repulsive, intellectually retarded, you're morally reprehensible, insensitive, selfish, Stupid, rude, you have no sense of taste, a lousy sense of humour ... and you smell.' - _The Witches of Eastwick_.

'and where do you live, Simon?'
'I live in the weak and the wounded...' (The phenomenal horror _Session 9_)

The banging door scene in the film version of Shirley Jackson's _The Haunting_. 

(Jar Jar to R2D2, R2B1 & R2N3): Hello, Boyos!!'
Droids: beep beep beep!!

Okay I'll stop now..

pH


----------



## dask (Aug 21, 2016)

Went to see *Casablanca* at the outdoor cinema last night and there were so many favorite moments in it I just think of it as one great big favorite moment.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Aug 21, 2016)

The weird heart-stopping moment when the car doesn't sink in _Psycho_.  That weird, "wait! who are we rooting for here?" moral ambiguity.

The moment when Sheila Sims' character gets the telegram telling her that her fiancé is still alive in Powell and Pressburger's _A Canterbury Tale _- chokes me up just thinking about it.

"Ah... Poetry..." from _Orlando_.

The moment when Maude tells Harold she took the pills about an hour ago in_ Harold and Maude_.  It's like getting kicked in the guts.

In _The Bride of Frankenstein_ there is a moment when Valerie Hobson's character pauses outside the door to the room where Dr Pretorius is talking to the young baron. She says, "I do hope he doesn't upset Henry".  Cracks me up every time.


----------



## HanaBi (Sep 17, 2016)

*"Wages of Fear" (Or "The Sorcerer") (1977) *- The intense bridge-crossing scene.
*"Les Diaboliques" (1955) *- The "corpse" returning to life and climbing out of the bathtub, near the end of the film
*"Silence of the Lambs" (1991)* - "_You look like a Rube_...." damning speech by Hannibal Lector to Agent Starling
*"Scarface" (1982)* - Al Pacino's "_Say 'ello to my liddle frien'_" scene

Loads of others, but the above will do for now, as I have watched them over the last couple of days


----------



## Frost Giant (Sep 26, 2016)

Cabin In The Woods - where the last two characters sit down and get high as the world ends.
The Terminator - best scene is where the Terminator storms the police station.
Bad Lieutenant - The LT confronts Jesus in church.
Pale Rider - Spider Conway has his large gold nugget shot in half before he is gunned down himself.
Clone Wars - The first confrontation between the Jedi and General Grievous on Hypori.
The Mist - Mrs. Carmody is shot through her container of milk.
Falling Down - The golf cart goes down the hill and into the water after being blasted by the shotgun.
Airplane - Robert Stack fights his way through the airport.


----------



## Starbeast (Sep 26, 2016)

Rocky 5 (1990) - *Rocky remembers Mickey*


----------



## JunkMonkey (Sep 27, 2016)

Foxbat said:


> The final scene in Silent Running.




"Hurrah! It's over!" ?


----------



## Teeny51 (Sep 27, 2016)

JunkMonkey said:


> "Hurrah! It's over!" ?


The last couple of minutes of Billy Elliott.......makes me catch my breath every time, and I'm the least sentimental person I know!


----------



## JunkMonkey (Sep 27, 2016)

No!  Oh god no! The last minutes of _Billy Elliot_ ruined it for me.  The film should have ended when he got on the bus. (from memory - I only saw it the once) I'm as sentimental as it comes but all that Dad coming-to-terms-with and finally-accepting stuff at the end was pure Hollywoody mawkish overkill.  Like the last shots of _C.R.A.Z.Y._ where exactly the same thing happens.  Neither film needed it.


----------



## HanaBi (Sep 29, 2016)

"*The Seventh Seal*" - Antonius Bloc and Death playing chess for the first time on the beach; with a magnificent sunset in the background.

"*Ringu*" (the original Japanese version) - The girl climbing out of the well and crawling towards the camera near the end of the film

"*Unforgiven*" - Clint Eastwood informing bent sheriff Gene Hackman that "deservin' got nothing to do with it!" and then BOOM!!

"*Once Upon A Time in the West*" - the opening scene of the three cowboys waiting for the train to arrive at the station.


----------



## Justin Swanton (Sep 29, 2016)

Roy Batty's last words in _Blade Runner_:

"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched c-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhäuser Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to die."


----------



## Allegra (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Cathbad (Aug 20, 2017)

*The Shootist*





Best part was actually when Ron Howard's character, after proving he wouldn't hesitate, threw the gun away.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 20, 2017)

The end of Cinema Paradiso but you probably need to see the whole movie to understand its significance.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 20, 2017)

When the rebel fleet jumps to Endor, only to find it's a trap. I never get tired of watching this.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 20, 2017)

*Raiders of the Lost Ark * lots of scenes  to chose from but  three scenes  in particular ,  Indiana facing the swordsman pulls out his gun and shoots the swordsman,  I  didn't quite see that one coming . At the end The opening of the Ark of the Covenant and the end resultful the Nazis. And then the warehouse whee the Ark was sent which left me with the question of what was in those other crates. And would I really want to know the answer to that question?


----------



## Caliban (Sep 10, 2017)

The scene in Empire Strikes Back with Leila addressing the men before they fight the battle of Hoth. 

I love it because the dialogue and direction don't  demean the character because she's a woman and show her being respected by the men, and not because of her status as a Princess but because she knows what she's talking about. No ridiculous 'for the men' outfit choices either in this scene.


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 10, 2017)

Luke refusing to kill his father.  ("Take _that_ 'Destiny'!)


----------



## Vaz (Sep 10, 2017)

Tom Cruise dream sequence in an deserted New York is eerie and haunting in _Vanilla Sky

v_


----------



## Danny Creasy (Sep 10, 2017)

_Men of Harlech _anthem from _Zulu




_
"P-51 Mustang Cadillac of the Skies" from _Empire of the Sun





30 Days of Night _"No God"
_




Blade Runner _"Enhance"





_Lonesome Dove - _slovenly service


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 10, 2017)

The ending sequence in The Running Man.


----------



## Danny McG (Sep 10, 2017)

Dory speaking Whale


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 10, 2017)

Dory?


----------



## mosaix (Sep 10, 2017)

There's a scene in Shane where Jack Palance enters the saloon and a dog whimpers and slinks away.

Absolutely stunning. Whoever thought of that and whoever got the dog to act that way should have have got Oscars for that scene alone.

I remember being overwhemled when I first saw it and every time I've seen Shane ever since, despite the whole movie being immense, I wait for just that moment.


----------



## clovis-man (Sep 13, 2017)

The opening scenes from *The Battle of Britain* (1969). No CGI in those days. Just some of the best flying sequences in real planes with real pilots. Especially the attacking Messerschmitts. And featuring Robert Shaw, Christopher Plummer and Lawrence Olivier.


----------



## clovis-man (Sep 13, 2017)

*A Funny Thing Happened On The Way To The Forum* (1966). Buster Keaton's last film. In a scene with Jack Gilford and the great Zero Mostel.






And my favorite quote by Miles Gloriosus: "Right. And now back to Rome for a quick wedding and some slow executions."


----------



## clovis-man (Sep 13, 2017)

A grim scene from the John Ford epic *The Searchers* (1956) in which John Wayne gets nasty.


----------



## HanaBi (Sep 13, 2017)

The famous twist ending in "*The Usual Suspects*" along with the true identity of Keyser Söze. Despite repeat viewings it still gets me every time!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 13, 2017)

This bit in Funny Bones. Basically the whole film, but especially this bit:


----------



## Allegra (Sep 13, 2017)

You'll have to watch the film to fully appreciate the ending of *The Best Offer*. Amazing film!


----------



## Vince W (Sep 13, 2017)

Albert Finney's and Joyce Redman's food scene from Tom Jones!


----------



## Danny McG (Sep 13, 2017)

clovis-man said:


> The opening scenes from *The Battle of Britain* (1969). No CGI in those days. Just some of the best flying sequences in real planes with real pilots. Especially the attacking Messerschmitts. And featuring Robert Shaw, Christopher Plummer and Lawrence Olivier.



I was living just outside of Cambridge while they were shooting those sequences. Hot summer days and a mob of us lying flat on our backs watching them whizzing about overhead with camera plane in amongst them. Two weeks of awesomeness!


----------



## HanaBi (Sep 14, 2017)

*Jaws *- We all remember Roy Scheider's "We're gonna need a bigger boat!" quote; but I also love this scene of his too (contains one mild swear word) ....


----------



## soulsinging (Sep 14, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> Luke refusing to kill his father.  ("Take _that_ 'Destiny'!)



I like a few minutes later when his father saves him. Who would think a matte black mask could ever convey so much turmoil?


----------



## Vince W (Sep 14, 2017)

The Diva song/fight scene from The Fifth Element.


----------



## clovis-man (Sep 15, 2017)

Vince W said:


> The Diva song/fight scene from The Fifth Element.



Some great film editing. And one of my favorite films.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 15, 2017)

clovis-man said:


> Some great film editing. And one of my favorite films.



Absolutely one of my favourites.


----------



## Harpo (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## clovis-man (Sep 16, 2017)

I mentioned something about film editing earlier. Some of the best ever:


----------



## HanaBi (Sep 16, 2017)

The final shootout at the end of the film: classic showdown, trademark Eastwood


----------



## Radrook (Oct 18, 2017)

I like the scene in Aliens when the Marines have just escaped and are discussing going back intro the hive or not and that Hudson character begins saying he's not going back in. In fact many of the scenes I enjoyed had this guy saying hilarious yet believable things that I would probably say myself under those circumstances. "Seventeen days? We're not going to last seventeen hours..."  "Why don't you put her in charge?"   "Yeah, yeah Let Bishop do it!" "We're on an express elevator to hell-straight down!"  "How could they turn off the power, they're animals."  "How do I get out of this chicken-sh*t outfit?"  LOL! Great acting job by Bill Paxton playing the goofy, nervous Hudson.


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 18, 2017)

Radrook said:


> LOL! Great acting job by Bill Paxton playing the goofy, nervous Hudson.



Agreed!  But, he was 'there', when the fighting started!


----------



## Radrook (Oct 18, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> Agreed!  But, he was 'there', when the fighting started!


That typical human inconsistency is what makes him even more believable as a character. That is far more preferable and far more believable than having to watch actors who don't even break a sweat in hair-raising situations they are supposedly encountering.


----------



## Radrook (Oct 18, 2017)

HanaBi said:


> The final shootout at the end of the film: classic showdown, trademark Eastwood


Weird how he didn't go back to get revenge when he was beaten up but went back when his friend was murdered.


----------



## Danny Creasy (Oct 24, 2017)

Little Bill, "Misfire."


----------



## Peter (Dec 7, 2017)

Straying a bit from the Western themes above, La Dolce Vita's Trevi Fountain scene - Anita Ekberg taunting Marcello Mastroianni as both get soaked in the fountain. 
Or the Yardbirds (for anyone who remembers them) in the club scene in Blowup.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 7, 2017)

Serenity - as the reavers emerge from the ion cloud in the final battle
The operatives smug face change when he finally doesn't see something coming
'Target the reavers, target the reavers. Target everyone. Somebody fire!'


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 8, 2017)

Special mention to "The Matrix"

A great story, terrific sfx (that still stand up to today's standards) and many great scenes. But if I had to pick three......






The lobby scene, with Neo & Trinity walking through the metal detectors and giving the security guards a hard time!






"Bullet Time", incorporating Trinity's "Dodge This!"






The finale where Neo realises once and for all  he is Numero Uno!


----------



## Caledfwlch (Dec 11, 2017)

Danny Creasy said:


> _Men of Harlech _anthem from _Zulu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zulu doesn't actually use the real lyrics to Men of Harlech, for some reason they made some up, though there are actually a couple of different "official" versions.

There is a lot of argument as to which siege of Harlech the Song is about, whether it was 1481 one, or the 1408 one during the Welsh War of Independence, given the lyrics, the 1408 seems more likely, since they are about "the Saxon's Courage breaking" and "Cambria will never yield"

This is it in Welsh


----------



## JunkMonkey (May 24, 2021)

"What's Talby's first name?"


( Long Pause)


"What's MY first name?"



Dark Star.


----------



## Guttersnipe (May 24, 2021)




----------



## CupofJoe (May 24, 2021)

*Everybody Knows* song/clip from *Justice League*
One of the rare pieces of modern film that brings me close to tears whenever I see it.
The song has the perfect amount of longing and desolation to put you right in to the mood of the rest of the film.
As one YouTube comment put it... "This song alone is darker than the entire MCU"
Sigrid has a huge voice! The music drives it on relentlessly without ever dominating.
And I didn't think anyone could sing this better than Leonard Cohen.
I tried to find the clip for the original film but copyright seems to be getting in the way.
The video below may include elements from the new Snyder cut of the film


----------



## Ellizze (May 28, 2021)




----------

